# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Monk Quaker ή White Eyed Conure?

## mlt

Παρακαλώ όσους γνωρίζουν κάτι, σχετικό με αυτά τα δύο είδη ας με ενημερώσουν.
Επίσης αν γνωρίζουν τιμή αγοράς των, καθώς και από πού θα μπορούσα να αγοράσω ένα από τα δύο είδη (μωρό απογαλακτισμένο και ταϊσμένο στο χέρι)
Ως μέτρο σύγκρισης των για εμένα, πρώτο είναι η φωνή τους (όσο μικρότερης έντασης τόσο το καλύτερο) και δεύτερο η τιμή τους (αν βεβαίως δεν είναι μεγάλη η διαφορά, του ενός από το άλλο)

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πάρε εδώ και ρώτα.


***************

----------


## mlt

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση αλλά δυστυχώς μου είναι άχρηστη.
Δεν έχω ποτέ μου καταλάβει την μανία, για να μην πω λόξα των Νεοελλήνων με την Αγγλική γλώσσα, που ευτυχώς δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εχει και ελληνικα στη σελιδα που σου εδωσε ο κωσταντινος..απλα πρεπει να το επιλεξεις  :winky:  

δυο αγαπημενα μου ειδοι!!!
μονκ πρασινο γυρω στα 350 white eyes γυρο στα 450(αν θυμαμαι καλα)
νομιζω τα δευτερα ειναι ποιο βολικα και καλοβολα πουλια...και ποιο υσιχα...

τα μονκακια ειναι ποιο κτητικα να το πω?και ποιο ομυλιτικα...αυτα τα ολιγα απο εμενα...αυτοι που εχουν θα σε κατατοπησουν καλυτερα...με το καλο οτι και αν διαλεξεις!!!

----------

